# Green Thai Curry



## sierra11b (Jan 13, 2006)

Been trying to make my own curry base for sometime now. Want to take more pride in doing them from scratch instead of using mae ploy. I have some decent base recipes i've written but nothing seems to really pop on the palate. Not sure what needs tweaking on some. Want to run a green curry with potatoes, coconut rice, and hamachi.

Want to get a real kickass recipe if possible. Anyone have one? Even reccomend me a good book with such a recipe and i'll be all over it.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Have you tried Green Curry Paste ? I used that paste but modified the recipe a little and it is very good . I used coconut milk, lemon grass and nampla to cook this curry .


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## eatdrinksleep (Oct 31, 2007)

can anyone describe the difference with Red & Green Thai curry?


----------



## le baarteck (Jan 19, 2007)

Making good curry paste is really easy.

basic ingredients are:

coriander (cilantro)
ground coriander
lime juice and rind
****** lime leaves
green chillies
lemon grass
garlic
honey or rice syrup (just a touch)

optional ingredients:

shrimp paste
sweet basil
roasted cashews

It will give you nice zesty paste.
proportions depend on ingredient quality. I am using organic, so it is a bit different.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe of curry paste . My older brother used to make curry paste at home using mortar and pestle, he added roasted coconut to the paste.


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi
Since you are interested in Thai food I thought I'd introduce you to my Thai cooking website
thaifoodtonight_recipes
I've taken out all the "commercial" references.
So now there's only video recipes of your favorite Thai dishes.
Green Chicken Curry as well as several other curry dishes are all there.
Enjoy


----------



## eatdrinksleep (Oct 31, 2007)

nice videos for learning how to cook
thanks


----------



## rokoroko (Jul 17, 2007)

if you like a video recipes than on icooking dot tv under Videos button you will find the search bar.
then you put the term "curry" and the 3rd video is what you are looking for.

hope you like it


----------

